# Dumbo Babies and senior need good homes fast in Moscow ID, will drive.



## Spiritpaw (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. I really need to find a home for at least 12 baby dumbo rats from Moscow Idaho. Pretty colors and very soft fur.6 Males and 6 females i believe. There were 7 males but I adopted one. There is also one older male rat in tattered looking condition. These rats are very sweet and social, but the litter happened because of lack of understanding from the caretaker. She has already let one male rat "go Free" in the park because he was "Mean" to her and the other rats. I am afraid this will happen to the babies. She also said that the old male who does not seem old to me, was going to be "put down" because he wheezes a little, which i did not hear. She said he does it more at night. For those concerned she has mentioned that our local humane society might be willing to take them, if she provides there cage. Either way they will all need good homes and soon. I was thinking they should be adopted in same sex pairs or triplets. On my advice she has separated the sexes before puberty. I would be willing to drive them a reasonable distance, if anyone is interested. Foster care from an experienced rat person would help these ratties even. Please contact me at [email protected] or ask there and I will provide a phone number if you would prefer. 

Teegra and Pack


----------

